# Quilts for the new year



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy New Year to you all! I am going to make quilts for my grandchildren (6) for Christmas next year. I work so I haven't made quilts for probably 30 years. I haven't really done alot of sewing in the last 30 years. I am going to start with a log cabin pattern. Any advice from you all that are more seasoned than me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I am not a quilt maker. My mother is though. I talked to her on Monday morning. She was up to 5 am making quilts. I think she said she made 6 in December. She is my crazy mom who stays up all night either making quilts or playing scrabble online.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

God Bless that woman...she is my new hero!! It stresses me a little to think
6 in 12 months.


----------



## VBF (Apr 15, 2017)

Eleanor Burns has a book series called "Quilt in a Day" that shows you how to make quilts in 16 hours or less. Easy to follow and I think there are tutorials on YouTube as well. Among the series is the log cabin pattern.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I love her but I can't live with her.  She is pure energy. For a women, in her 80's she is impressive.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I started sewing at the ripe old age of 51 this last February. I had never sewn before or even own a sewing machine. I bought an old Singer, 1946 Model 66 from a rancher. Was is moms and had been in the barn for over 40 years. Cleaned it and figured out how to use it. Have made 5 quilts so far and have another 10 to go!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wish i could make quilts. just haven't got the knack of it. i did make one about 15 years ago but it was actually just covering an old quilt that i bought at a yard sale. didn't have a clue but i still have it on my bed and it is the warmest one i have. i have a few beautiful quilts though that my first husbands mother made. ~Georgia


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen the Quilt in a Day shows. I'll look for her book. 
54metal man...I am impressed also...I may need some pointers


----------



## Homefrontgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

If you can take a class at a local quilt shop, do that. I made an Eleanor Burn's log cabin (Quilt in a Day--It took a month) class for my first quilt. I've made that same pattern dozens of times. Another great online teacher is Jenny Doan from the Missouri Star Quilt Company. She uses pre-cuts and has hundreds of patterns for them. She has a very active youtube channel. The local quilt store can also be a source of help if you get stuck. Good luck! A handmade quilt is a treasure and heirloom. I've made one for all of my nieces and nephews when they graduated from high school. I made one for my sister when she got her doctorate. And the baby quilts! Too many to count! Anything that can be celebrated deserves to a quilt.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Homefrontgirl said:


> A handmade quilt is a treasure and heirloom.


Yes, definitely - I have one made by my grandmother that is well over 125 years old. All satin with embroidery. 

Before Christmas I was wandering through a high end resale store and happened upon a queen sized quilt. It was a music motif, with every piece of material having a music theme. Absolutely stunning, in like new condition. Since my grandson is amazingly musically talented, being able to play many instruments, I, of course, had to buy it for his Christmas present. 
Examining it closely, I turned it over and found this machine stitched on a separate piece of material attached to the quilt in one corner:

For xxxx By Gram xxxxx
Graduation 2013. 


Such a sad ending for a beautiful quilt. I can't help but to wonder what the back story is.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Strip piecing and chain sewing are good tricks to keep things moving along. Also, putting your little pieces on paper plates & then sliding those plates into gallon size Ziplocs keeps pieces from getting lost. There is nothing worse than having your block almost finished and realizing that one piece is missing.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Wolf mom said:


> Yes, definitely - I have one made by my grandmother that is well over 125 years old. All satin with embroidery.
> 
> Before Christmas I was wandering through a high end resale store and happened upon a queen sized quilt. It was a music motif, with every piece of material having a music theme. Absolutely stunning, in like new condition. Since my grandson is amazingly musically talented, being able to play many instruments, I, of course, had to buy it for his Christmas present.
> Examining it closely, I turned it over and found this machine stitched on a separate piece of material attached to the quilt in one corner:
> ...


At least the quilt ended up in a resale shop so someone who appreciated it could get it and love it. Christmas 2008 I made quilts for all the nieces and nephews. Found out my ex-sister-in-law threw her kids' in the garbage about 6 months later.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My late great-grandmother (for whom I am named IRL) made a crazy quilt, and gave it to my mother. 

Mom, for whatever reason, used it for everyday life. It ultimately became the dog's quilt, and then just deteriorated. 

There are no pictures of that quilt, but in my mind, I can "see" a few patches, here and there.

I can't duplicate it, but I would like to make a crazy quilt this year.


----------

